
What Did and Did Not Happen in 2016 - wslh
http://avc.com/2016/12/what-did-and-did-not-happen-in-2016/
======
jsz0
> Apple certainly seems wobbly. They can’t make laptops that anyone wants to
> use anymore

The Apple Store shows all but one model shipping 2-3 weeks out. Amazon also
shows most models out of stock. Forbes reported that first week sales (via a
large consumer survey) were quite good which seems to confirm Apple's
statement on the matter.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2016/11/09/apple-
macb...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2016/11/09/apple-macbook-pro-
sales-figures/#7941c27e6bf0)

> In its first five days on sale, Apple’s MacBook Pro has outsold the total
> sales of every major Windows-powered laptop. The only laptop that remains
> ahead of it in sales is the twelve-inch MacBook, which went on sale in April
> 2015.

